# wygaszacz ekranu i mplayer, ikony w aplikacjacg gtk

## radek-s

Witam.

Używam środowiska kde-4.3.2

Po ostatnich aktualizacjach mam nastepujace problemy z moim gentoo:

1. mplayer (smplayer) nie jest w stanie zablokować wygaszacza ekranu - podczas oglądania filmu wygaszacz sie włacza

2. aby programy uzywajace gtk jakos wygladaly pod kde, uzywam gtk-chtheme to zmiany stylu i wybieram qt-curve.

po ostatnich aktualizacjach poznikały wszystkie ikony z przyciskow w aplikachach korzystajacych z gtk (np firefox) (w ich miejsce jest ikona z czerwonym x :Razz: )

jeżeli ktoś wie jak usunąć te problemy będę ogromnie wdzięczny.

----------

## tallica

Ad.2 Zapewne zaktualizował się shared-mime-info:

```
 * The database format has changed between 0.60 and 0.70.

 * You may need to update all your local databases and caches.

 * To do so, please run the following commands:

 * (for each user) $ update-mime-database ~/.local/share/mime/

 * (as root)       # update-mime-database /usr/local/share/mime/

```

----------

## radek-s

Dziękuje - ikony już są ładnie wyświetlane.

pozostaje problem wygaszacza i mplayera..

----------

## barca

Z wygaszaczem ciężko sobie poradzić. Ja na razie obszedłem problem ustawiając w KDE aby wygaszacz nie włączał się po ustawieniu kursora myszy w prawym górnym rogu ekranu.

----------

## radek-s

pytanie tylko...co sie dzieje ze mplayer nie blokuje wygaszacza...przebudować system?

watpie ze to pomoze...szybciej postawienie od 0, ale tego mi sie nie chce robic....

----------

## soban_

Ja bym zostawil w spokoju i wylaczyl wygaszacz ewentualnie, przy ktoryms update world (emerge -vuDN world) wszystko wroci do nomy. No chyba ze bez wylaczonego wygaszacza zyc nie mozesz  :Razz:  a probowales z innymi playerami? Nie tylko z mplayerem? Np vlc?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

mplayer:pomaga

−heartbeat−cmd albo −stop−xscreensaver ? ( http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/en/mplayer.1.html )

----------

## radek-s

Niestety żadna z opcji nie pomaga.

Mplayer podaje jedynie informacje

xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0

xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0% 0 0

xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0% 0 0

i po ustalonym w kde czasie, wlacza wygaszacz.

----------

